# 120+ sites to watch TV and movies online



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 5, 2008)

You can't be a computer addict and a TV addict at the same time, not unless you start watching TV on your PC. Don't bother to connect your TV tuner card. No TV tuner card is required, when you have something called the Internet. So order your popcorns and settle down for your favourite shows.


*www.24world.tv/
*www.999videos.com/
*www.alluc.org/
*www.bored.com/watchfilms/
*www.boxsweeper.com/
*www.chooseandwatch.com
*www.coolstreaming.us
*www.craftytv.com
*www.dailymotionmusic.com/
*www.divxcrawler.com/
*www.divxtube.ca/divx/
*www.download-tv-now.com/
*www.findago.com/series/
*www.findtvlinks.com/
*www.flickthat.com/
*www.free-tv-video-online.info/
*www.freetvsearch.com/
*www.greatstufftv.com
*www.joost.com/
*www.joox.net/
*www.live-online-tv.com/
*www.lordoftv.com/
*www.moviemann.org
*www.movienetx.com/
*www.movierumor.com/
*www.movies-on-demand.tv/
*www.myfaveps.co.nr/
*www.myturn.tvheaven.com/
*www.onlinemoviestream.tk/
*www.ovguide.com/
*www.peekvid.com/
*www.phimsg.com/
*www.piggymoo.com/
*www.rapetheweb.com/cartoons/
*www.showstash.com/
*www.siblu.ca/
*www.sidereel.com
*www.streamick.com/index.php
*www.streamscreen.org/
*www.streamshack.uk.tt/
*www.surfthechannel.com/
*www.teevee4me.com/
*www.thephoenixproject.co.uk/
*www.tubezoom.com/
*www.tv-earth.com/
*www.tv-links.co.uk/
*www.tv-nation.com/
*www.tv-streams.net/
*www.tvlinkvault.com
*www.vdo4free.com/
*www.videolemon.com
*www.watch-movies.net/
*www.watchmoviez.com
*www.watchtvsitcoms.com
*www.weeteevee.com/
*www.wwitv.com/
*www.xvid.ro/filme.html
*www.yourtvlinks.com/
*www.youtvpc.com/
*www.zendurl.com
*www15.alluc.org/alluc/
*66stage.com/
*alkaos.com/
*all-fg.com/
*allfuturama.com/
*alloftv.net/
*allsp.com/
*beeline.tv/
*channelchooser.com
*dailymotionepisodes.com/
*dodigg.com/media/movies.html
*emuduel.com
*flickpeek.com
*freetube.us.tc/
*freetvlinks.net/
*go4ent.com/Movies/index.php
*grab-videos.com/
*indexu.org/
*iptvtome.com/
*movie6.net/
*moviedump.org/
*movieforumz.com/
*movies.eyebum.com/
*movies.nabolister.com/
*moviesdesk.com/
*mytheater.org/
*networkoneaustralia.tk/
*online-television.tv/
*piggymoo.com/
*pullmylink.com/
*quicksilverscreen.com/
*showstash.com
*streamingtvepisodes.com/
*teevee4me.com
*tv-nation.com/
*tv-video.net/
*tvlinks.voodeedoo.org/
*tvunderground.org.ru/
*ummyeah.com/channels
*videolemon.com/
*watch0nline.info/
*wetbroadcast.com/
*wheeya.com
*wwitv.com/
*www.dontwatchme.com/
*www.floors4u.net/
*www.tv-links.cc/
*moviealien.com/
*www.veoh.com/
*www.stage6.com/
*www.onlystreaming.com/
*davidmovie.com/
*cinecast.us/
*www.smashingtelly.com/

South Park Stream Sites:

*www.allsp.com/
*www.stansdad.com/
*allabout-sp.net/
*www.southparkx.net/
*southparkzone.com/


The Simpsons Stream Sites:

*simpsonseps.com/
*www.simpsonsfree.com
*www.watchtvsitcoms.com/simpsons.php


Family Guy Stream Sites:

*www.watchfamilyguy.net/
*www.familyguyx.net/


Prison Break Stream Sites:

*www.prisonbreakcrazy.com
*www.prisonbreakaddict.com
*prisonbreakforum.info
*www.watchprisonbreak.org/


Lost Stream Site:

*www.lostcrazy.com/


Heroes Stream Site:

*www.heroescrazy.com/

Cartoon Network:

*cnonline.iifree.net/

Disclaimer: I can't guarantee the working of all these links. Some of them might be unavailable.

Mod warning: Post the Source

Original Article by digit member "blackpearl". 
Source:

```
*www.instantfundas.com/2008/01/120-sites-to-watch-tv-and-movies-online.html
```


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the huge list.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

In current state of data1,I wont able to see it streaming


----------



## techtronic (Feb 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> In current state of data1,I wont able to see it streaming



Completely Agree  I hope Data1 soon releases 2 Mbps ULTD schemes under Home Plan


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the huge and very useful list. Cable being very expensive here in US, I resorted to my unltd upto 8MBps connection to watch TV and all the test matches, one day matches, 20-20, european soccer, hindi and english movies etc. You made my task even more easier.

Two questions:
-Does this use Sopcast?
-Do all the links work? I have seen some of them not working in sopcast.


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 6, 2008)

Good work but of no use for those without broadband


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello?? You ripped off the post from my site and posted it here without the source. Plagarism!! 

*www.instantfundas.com/2008/01/120-sites-to-watch-tv-and-movies-online.html

P.S: Some new links added today - Indian channels and WWE.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 7, 2008)

thank u for posting the link


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 7, 2008)

awesome! Lots of thanks!


----------



## hullap (Feb 8, 2008)

thnx


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 8, 2008)

great work 
thanks


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 11, 2008)

A huge list 
thanks.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 11, 2008)

good work, thanks


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Voldy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the list 
great work


----------



## hikapil (Feb 18, 2008)

Wooh, that's a huge list Dude....


----------



## slugger (Feb 18, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> Hello?? You ripped off the post from my site and posted it here without the source. Plagarism!!
> 
> *www.instantfundas.com/2008/01/120-sites-to-watch-tv-and-movies-online.html
> 
> P.S: Some new links added today - Indian channels and WWE.



i agree with you buddy. This compilation has appeared on your blog a long time before *nigthmare copy-pasted it to the forum.*



NIGHTMARE said:


> thank u for posting the link



*Highly indecent, cheap & disgusting* on your part to do a copy-paste word-for-word without even *acknowledging the source in the starting post*

People should be ashamed of themselves for ripping content off the blogs of fellow thinkdigit members


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 19, 2008)

ya unfortunately  i miss the link  so i not remember the forum where i saw it first when i serach again for online moive sites then get instanatfubndas link and many more but i also thanks to blackpearl for posting link   slugger mostly every news is posted on digit forum from any other websites so its not mean copy paste. i saw this article on forum.watmm.com not from www.instantfundas its fine he created that article and if u don't no anything so stop crying with letters u have no manners to present ur self lol and mind ur language understand ur in cyber world


----------



## slugger (Feb 19, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> mostly* every news is posted on digit forum from any other websites so its not mean copy paste.* i saw this article on forum.watmm.com not from www.instantfundas



*Oh ya!!!!* name *One* news articel from *Random News* or *Technology News* which *does not mention the source*



NIGHTMARE said:


> if u don't no anything so stop crying with letters


I never claimed to know anything, *but unlike you*, I at least dont rip off other peoples work and present it as my own.
But one thing that i do know, *you are nothing but a leech* who  feeds off the work done by others without even an acknowledging the efforts taken by others



NIGHTMARE said:


> u have no manners to present ur self *lol* and



i never claimed to be on the vanguard of good manners, but at least i have the manners to to say thank you when i get something useful from some one

ur *lol* relfects the sorry state of ignorance you seem to be dwelling in 



NIGHTMARE said:


> mind ur language understand ur in cyber world



*Ooooooooo!!!!!* I'm am scared *Mommmmmyyyyy!!!!*

Nightmare is bullying me into good behaviour!!!! 

If you find my *language *so offensive that it has broken all the rules of the forum - *then report me to the MODS*

and one last thing

*You are just a cheap, petty thief*

*Cheers*


----------



## apoorva84 (Feb 19, 2008)

good stuff....


----------

